# List of good things USA (and Allies) have done in Iraq



## Hunter368 (Apr 12, 2007)

All we ever hear on news is about all the negitive things USA (and Allies) have done or caused in Iraq. How about we hear some of the great things they have done in Iraq. Please give as many examples as you can and be detailed.

I am so tired of all the negitive comments, lets hear some good ones.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

Not going to get a thing from me because people like Civettone will only come on in and say things like "A reporter that I know said that he has not heard of that so it cant be true".

Not worth the arguement to me.


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not going to get a thing from me because people like Civettone will only come on in and say things like "A reporter that I know said that he has not heard of that so it cant be true".
> 
> Not worth the arguement to me.



Oh I was certainly not trying to start any arguements....that was the last thing I thought would happen. I just wanted some people here, who know more about it then I, to actually tell us some of the "good" things that have been done by the USA in Iraq. I just hate all the negitive comments that we hear in the news around the clock.

I say if anyone has negitive comments about this subject then post them some other place. This thread is or was made for people to post positive comments.

Good comments only, this is not a debate thread.

Show your support for the USA and her Allies here or get lost.



(I was really hoping that you Chris, Dan, Eric and Joe would really support this thread and add to it.)


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I'll start by saying the world is a better place without Saddam murderous family and regime


----------

